
Y Combinator invests in HappiLabs to help scientists shop smarter - jayzee
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/14/y-combinator-invests-in-happilabs-to-help-scientists-shop-smarter/
======
Merick
HappiLabs is right that pricing is all sorts of messed up across the sciences.
That anecdote about labs in the same building having different pricing is all
an all too common story I hear from plenty of folks in the lab.

I see time getting wasted every week, and not just from folks managing the
lab. Often, as soon as the weekly planning meeting ends even scientists will
get out their laptops and start bouncing between VWR, Fisher, Sigma, etc's.
websites to figure out where the best prices are, how long it'll take to get
what they want, and shipping costs. The fun part is when the stuff arrives and
they realize their inventory count was off and they're actually out of
something they thought they had in stock...and then it's back to the same old
websites.

It's good to see YC investing more towards solving this problem. I know
Quartzy (YC S11 - [https://www.quartzy.com/](https://www.quartzy.com/)) has
been working on this problem too, a bunch of labs I work with are using them
for this same issue. They have a ton of partnerships with suppliers which has
allowed them to consolidate all those vendors into one place. This has solved
a lot of that price hunting, but I think there's plenty of room to expand with
more automated inventory management since that's really at the heart of a ton
of supply issues.

Honestly, thinking about it, there's a lot of stuff in the lab that automation
would help with beyond the experimentation part which gets the majority of
attention at the moment.

~~~
kayhi
What would you like to see more automated on the inventory management side?

Have any examples in mind?

~~~
Merick
Well, for one I’d really love to see even more improvements in recognizing
supply usage. As near as I can tell there is nothing out there that’s doing
the job. Most inventory management still requires someone in the lab to track
and report. There’s a lot of barcode-based solutions where folks scan stuff
out, but people are so busy that this either never gets pick-up in the lab or
not enough people commit to it and you might as well not even bother with the
system.

Something that could track the removal/use of products without needing so much
handholding or constant verification would save so much time and avoid so many
urgent orders.

Also, something that ties together ELN work and related supplies alongside
inventory, and that adjusts inventory levels and helps with reorder alerts at
particular thresholds. That would smooth a lot of the pain around planning.
Like if something could alert me that a reagent/consumable/chemical was out or
low before I was about to commit to a project it’d sure avoid a lot of urgent
orders which can be a huge cost driver due to shipping costs or having to pay
more than average because only one vendor doesn’t have something on backorder
or they’re the only ones who can ship in time to keep things moving.

------
lablife
“What some other companies have done is they’ll try to build a tool and give
it to all the lab managers..."

Quartzy?

Looks like YC is seeing margin in selling software and not products. Fun to
watch if VCs will like this new model better with a profitable company.

------
kayhi
We put a pricing search engine in Lab Spend[1] so researchers can easily get
an idea of what they should be paying.

Researchers can search for products and see a price distribution to help avoid
a lab in your building paying half for the same product.

[1] [https://labspend.com](https://labspend.com)

------
grigjd3
I suspect the biggest obstacle here is overcoming bureaucratic obstacles like
vendor approval. Also, PIs and universities don't have a strong incentive to
bring down costs. Their (both institutions and PIs) pay is tied to grant money
brought in and lower costs mean smaller grants.

